# Paintball CO2 Regulator $34



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone has ever use this regulator before.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4530/product.web


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Let's just say "I don't think that's really a regulator" and it will not control the amount of co2 into your tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have this one and its working great so far
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4531/product.web


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You get what you pay for....

I'd go with the one bigstick120 got.


----------



## JensR (Sep 21, 2006)

A couple people including me had a nice encounter with this "flow control valve" at the beginning of last year. It turned out that this thing isn't lowering the pressure of the gas as a real regulator does. You get full 800+psi on output. A flow rate is impossible to keep stable. 

I'm still surprised to see the device for sale. I guess the safety guidelines of the CGA (Compressed Gas Association) do not apply to consumer goods. 

Keep your hands away !


----------



## jtburf (Jul 23, 2008)

I just purchased this for a full sized bottle.

It is a little cheaper than Bigsticks post and has some extra goodies.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#ebayphotohosting

John


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

JensR said:


> A couple people including me had a nice encounter with this "flow control valve" at the beginning of last year. It turned out that this thing isn't lowering the pressure of the gas as a real regulator does. You get full 800+psi on output. A flow rate is impossible to keep stable.
> 
> I'm still surprised to see the device for sale. I guess the safety guidelines of the CGA (Compressed Gas Association) do not apply to consumer goods.
> 
> Keep your hands away !


Did you open the valve all the way open and got the full pressure? Or did you just crack it open and try to get the guage to read about 10psi and could not get it down to the 10psi range?

I use a single valve regulator by Leland which is used for beer taps on kegs. I got it from an online beer making supplier but I have not seen it sold on the site any more. But this is working great for me for the las 2+ years.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> I have this one and its working great so far
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4531/product.web


Stick:

With what is the total height of the paintball canister with the regulator in place? Thanks!


----------

